# Pics From Apr 23 and Apr 24, 2005



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2005Apr23
http://www.rims.net/2005Apr24/Crow
http://www.rims.net/2005Apr24/Sparrows
http://www.rims.net/2005Apr24/Starling

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

OMG TERRY!, 

You're being swamped with youngins! Those sparrows are so TINY! The crow babies are very cute...can I have the bigger one? J/K. Boy, when it rains, it really pours and this is only the beginning for you. Best wishes for many successful outcomes with these latest little stragglers.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

How adorable!!!
Boy, you have your hands full, again.
Good luck with those darlings.

Reti


----------

